# Fursuit Friendly Business Listings



## rikter8 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Can someone tell me if there is a thread or sticky somewhere that lists Fur friendly businesses?
I've toodled around here a bit looking for it, as well as my local MIFurs board and it doesn't seem like there's a listing out there.
Wondering if It exists, and if not, could we create one and have it as a live sticky (in case things change, etc).
I would say call before going to confirm anyway, but just to make it a tad bit easier.

Mabee Excel or .CSV, or even an imbedded list here with titles:
STATE_____     CITY______     Business Name______     Address ______    Phone Number_______Contact_______ Costumer Friendly_______     Date Checked    

Thanks
C


----------



## mirepoix (Aug 28, 2012)

*scratch head*

What do you mean?  Like, local businesses that are down with furries or something?

edit:  I'm a moron.  I read too quickly and get things messed up often.  I thought you meant just furries shopping at their stores.  Sorry, sorry.  I understand what you're asking.  IGNORE ME!!!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, there's that Fernando's place in Pittsburgh, right?


----------



## rikter8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well, there's that Fernando's place in Pittsburgh, right?



Exactly.  There have to be more places that are Fur Friendly.
I wasn't sure if anyone took the effort to start a thread or sticky to list businesses that they have contacted to fursuit, and are OK with it.


----------



## rikter8 (Aug 28, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> Sorry, sorry.  I understand what you're asking.  IGNORE ME!!!


No problem.  I am new to the fandom, and definitely will want to suit, but am trying to make it easy by avoiding places that people have already checked.
I thought it would be super handy to have a list going of places folks have checked into is all.
Thanks


----------



## Dokid (Aug 30, 2012)

I think that we don't really need a thread for this... :/

But anyways instead of doing this it would be much better if you just called the place. Asked if it would be okay with them. Then explain to them your reasons.

After all a lot of stores don't want masked people to go into their stores for security reasons.


----------



## Teal (Aug 30, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I think that we don't really need a thread for this... :/
> 
> *But anyways instead of doing this it would be much better if you just called the place*. Asked if it would be okay with them. Then explain to them your reasons.
> 
> After all a lot of stores don't want masked people to go into their stores for security reasons.


 This. Even in certain chains they may allow it in one location and not in another.


----------



## ZaphodWolf (Aug 30, 2012)

I heard wal mart banned people from doing it.  One of the videos on YouTube I saw a fursuiter was throwin shit around and making a ruckus.  Not surprising if it's true wal mart banned fursuiters.


----------



## rikter8 (Aug 31, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Even in certain chains they may allow it in one location and not in another.



I agree, but that is why I asked the question. 
However.  I just thought it would be a nice guide to have to avoid asking the awkward questions, and to frequent "Friendly" businesses is all.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 2, 2012)

rikter8 said:


> I agree, but that is why I asked the question.
> However.  I just thought it would be a nice guide to have to avoid asking the awkward questions, and to frequent "Friendly" businesses is all.



But the problem is that they might let's say....say yes to 5 people but they might not want someone in a mask another day. ALWAYS call don't just assume. If your too shy to call up the place then don't suit there. Go to a convention or the park.


----------



## rikter8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Dokid.  I understand and wouldn't assume.  

Is there a crib sheet somewhere on how to phrase the phone call or in person question?
Simple as "Hi, I am a local costumer and was wondering if costumes are allowed in the store?"  Or...does someone have a better intro that makes it a bit more clear and easy?

Something like "Hi I'm a local professional costumer and was wondering if we could visit your establishment on XX Date for a group outing"

I've never done it, but want to learn from others experiences so I don't muck it up.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 3, 2012)

rikter8 said:


> Thanks Dokid.  I understand and wouldn't assume.
> 
> Is there a crib sheet somewhere on how to phrase the phone call or in person question?
> Simple as "Hi, I am a local costumer and was wondering if costumes are allowed in the store?"  Or...does someone have a better intro that makes it a bit more clear and easy?
> ...



Uhh I would just google the local store and find the number. Then call them and say something like "oh hi my name is so-and-so and I'd like to stop by your store in a costume. It is a mascot costume and we were just looking to walk around it to brighten people's days. Is this alright?" And if they say yes then tell them what time and what it looks like.

also The only time you should ever assume is if your let's say going to anthrocon where many businesses will put up signs that say "please take off your masks before entering" (this is only with fairly large cons though. Small cons are often unnoticed in the community and therefore you'll need to call)


----------

